
Lua 5.3.3. portable Windows 10 with some batteries included - alvil
https://github.com/is73/Lua-5.3-Portable-Batteries-Windows-10-32bit
======
alvil
This is portable binary distribution of Lua 5.3.3 with batteries included
compiled using Mingw32 on Windows 10. NO additional software, libraries or
runtimes are required.

Unzip it anywhere and run test.bat. It runs even from USB key. Your feedback
is highly appreciated.

